# The End of The Struggle For Tommy



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Some of you here have seen my posts about my old cat Tommy. He got sick in May, and we never really did find out what was wrong. It was sort of upper resp. but yet sort of dental but sort of sinus.... not sure at all. He was in and out of the hospital, in and out of the clinic and had just about every antibiotic you could think of, along with steroids, bronchodialators and anti-fungals. He'd rally for a few days -the longest "well" stretch was 10 days - and then he'd slide right back to where we started or worse. 

He quit the last of his home Baytril injections last week, and as I feared, got worse. I had said to myself and to him that we were done. No more doctors, no more force feeding, no more shoving pills down his throat, period. 

This morning, I felt that "it's time" that everyone talks about. He could only mouth breathe, and even that seemed tired and just... yeah. Anyhow... I'm all cried out. Here's a video I made at the vet, just before we let him go. 

Goodbye Tommy - YouTube


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It has to be so hard, but you know that you did what was best for him.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Awful time for you - but you did it with love.


----------



## onyxsham (Aug 8, 2012)

Very sorry, he looked like an awesome cat...how old was he?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

It is hard to do, but sometimes it's the most merciful and loving thing to do

-Been there before.
Hugs


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

onyxsham said:


> Very sorry, he looked like an awesome cat...how old was he?


Estimated, he was 11. We got him from a shelter, so it's never an exact science.


----------



## Wicked_Felina10 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I lost my sweet baby girl just a week ago so I understand how horrible you must feel. He was such a handsome boy and you are a good person for giving him love.


----------



## fizzletto (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry. I lost my boy William on Monday so I know how you feel. We had to make the decision too and I know how hard it is. It is the worst pain in the world. But Tommy was loved and you did the right thing.


----------

